# New Setup



## killingtonguy (Mar 14, 2011)

Been wanting an ATV for a while now. Just picked up an Arctic Cat 500 with a winch, cycle country straight blade, underbody mount, push tube assembly, chainsaw mount, and a gun rack. The quad is an automatic from 2000. Overall I'm phsyced. Looking forward to summer and winter use. 

I plan to plow my place and a few neighbors. Anyone using a similar setup?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

there are a couple of guys who have artic cats.

go through the ATV with Plows thread and then once you find somebody with a setup like your's due a search for there user name and take a look at all there threads in the atv section and you can learn a lot of great info.

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs has a artic cat that he used for snow plowing find his atv threads.



welcome and good luck.


----------



## killingtonguy (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks appreciate the tip


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

no problem.

one nice thing is hand and thumb warmer's for winter time 
makes a world of difference on your hands for long plowing times in colder weather.

good luck and if you have any questions please post them up.

any chance to get some pics of your setup?

I'd like to c the chainsaw mount and how well that works if you have used it at all?

thanks


----------



## killingtonguy (Mar 14, 2011)

sublime68charge;1995051 said:


> no problem.
> 
> one nice thing is hand and thumb warmer's for winter time
> makes a world of difference on your hands for long plowing times in colder weather.
> ...


Plow isn't mounted but I'll grab a pic of the chainsaw mount. I used it twice to clear blow downs outback. That and the winch saved me hours.


----------



## killingtonguy (Mar 14, 2011)

killingtonguy;1995052 said:


> Plow isn't mounted but I'll grab a pic of the chainsaw mount. I used it twice to clear blow downs outback. That and the winch saved me hours.


Here ha go on the pics. 
http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i369/vermonter2/23C2897B-1327-4D59-B356-77AACB98493E_zpsh6tx0wa0.jpg

http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i369/vermonter2/44B946B8-8D90-4723-999F-D2C002FDF78C_zpsj8tv51e9.jpg


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

nice bike I have an 1999 400 arctic cat with 5 speed hi/lo range with a warn winch and a warn plow . Bike kicks ass but the cold kicks my ass  I dont use it much for snow plowing any more the plow sits in storage.


----------



## killingtonguy (Mar 14, 2011)

For me its be cold and shovel or be cold and plow so I have an easy choice


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

only issue I had was my thumb would freeze but other then that it was dooable


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 automatic with a 60" Arctic Cat plow and I use to plow plow with it a lot until I bought a truck with a plow. The plow hasn't been on it in quite a few years now. The Arctic Cat is a great machine. You will be very happy with it.


----------

